# PIA-



## upandatom (27 Oct 2016)

So, I will start off here,
Medically released, over a year ago. I work a stable job, Difference is that I for medical reasons (Mental and Physical) work from home. 
My Case Manager who has been pretty kick ass since I switched has now had me apply for it. 
 Being Medically required to work from home, She suggested that I apply for PIA, and having 81% total awarded. They have even sent in an occupational therapist and spent several thousand retrofitting my home office. 

I am all hell confused as to what it is. It is supposed to be a benefit if you are not gainfully employed? or have a disability that prevents "Normal" employment. 

Someone can have a permanent impairment, and be gainfully employed. It slightly seems ridiculous that now with the ELB at 90% you can add the PIA to the ELB and make more then when you were in. 

I do not mean to stray outside my arcs here, but can someone who has received a favourable PIA application let me know what it is? and the rough circumstances as to why they received it? 

TIA


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2016)

For reference, perhaps,

PIA- 

will be merged with,

Permanent impairment allowance(PIA) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104744.0

See also,

VAC PIA/EIA  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117468.0

PIA reteoactiv e?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121072.0

PIA changing to CIA  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122593.0

PIA and earnings loss  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120474.0

PIA
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pia&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=1k4SWMDmBoyN8QeEt47oCQ&gws_rd=ssl#


----------



## 3VPspecialty (27 Oct 2016)

upandatom said:
			
		

> So, I will start off here,
> Medically released, over a year ago. I work a stable job, Difference is that I for medical reasons (Mental and Physical) work from home.
> My Case Manager who has been pretty kick *** since I switched has now had me apply for it.
> Being Medically required to work from home, She suggested that I apply for PIA, and having 81% total awarded. They have even sent in an occupational therapist and spent several thousand retrofitting my home office.
> ...



Wish I could help with PIA but I do know that ELB is to help with offset of not being gainfully employed. So for you ELB and your employment would be at odds but not PIA.


----------



## Dave1966 (29 Oct 2016)

Yes please if someone else could explain the PIA process that would be great. My case manager informed me that she decided to put in some application as she thinks I would qualify and meet the criteria for PIA ? 

I tried to ask her some questions she is a good person but she always seems to be in a rush and talks so fast I can barely understand her 

She said I didn't have to fill anything out except sign a paper she was going to send me and return it to her as she had all the required information needed for the application. 

I tried to read about PIA on the VAC website and it confused me more Thanks!


----------



## Teager (29 Oct 2016)

I applied for PIA but was denied. PIA will be changing to CIA April 2017 and the criteria will change as well however it will not affect you if you are already receiving it. Basically PIA is there to compensate for lost job opportunities due to injury/illness. The criteria is fairly strict and only those with serious injury/illness are approved. There are 3 different pay levels for PIA which is determined by the severity of injury/illness.

Dave the paperwork has been simplified to a one page application and literally just needs a signature and they look at all the medical evidence they currently have on file to make a decision.

If you are denied you can still apply again in the future if your injury/illness gets worse.


----------



## catalyst (29 Oct 2016)

The form is quite simply, the simplest form VAC has.....you click yes, write in your service related illness or injury, click yes, click no (unless applying for the supplement), sign and date it. It takes 12 weeks, and generally, they're pretty prompt at the 12 weeks mark for making a decision (I can send a message to adjudication stating TAT exceeded, please provide update, and generally they do. If I do that for a DA I get a nice lady from Ctown calling me and telling me to be patient). 

The name career impact allowance is more apt. It will be interesting to see what the changes are.


----------



## Dave1966 (30 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the int guys I guess I will just sign the form and wait and see and yes she did say about 12 to 14 weeks . 

My only concern is I don't understand how she would have enough evidence so far to even consider this step.

I am  not even a year into my rehabilitation and both my case manager and my psychologist have stated I will never return to work or be considered for retraining and I haven't even had my first yearly reassessment yet and several more claims pending and in the process. 

Anyways as far as work goes dealing with VAC seems to be my full time job right now and I am lucky I already got a college diploma and have/had an deceant civilian trade after my realese from service in the mid 90s.

Thanks for the info I will post the results when I get a decision the extra funds would be greatly appreciated ELB doesn't last to long when you are a single parent. Thank You


----------



## Szczep (30 Oct 2016)

Lucky you. Looks like you have a good CM in Vac.  My is useless; one of the newly hired social workers. 
She has not suggested even one benefit or course of action. Everything on my own.... thanks to the info from veteransvoice.info

Cheers and good luck with everything


----------



## Dave1966 (30 Oct 2016)

That's sucks if you are not satisfied with your CM ask for a change or ask to speak to the office/branch team leader about your concerns it's their job to help and work with you to plan a rehab program to suit your specific needs.

My CM is also a rookie and transferred in from another federal department and tried to pull a heavy on me In the beginning treating me like a child with a very condisending attitude like my ELB was coming right out of her purse.

It took a few calls to the veterans ombudsmans office to get my CM switched on and a few nasty phone fights but now we seem to have a civilized working relationship. 

The system shouldn't have to work that way I not looking for anything more than I am entitled to recive XGGHYbut some times squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## umbrella (9 Jan 2017)

I think I might be able to offer some insight here. As another poster mentioned your ELB decreases if you are making a wage from an employer or are self employed. 

Our experience with PIA was that we applied via the application available on MyVAC account. After that a nurse contracted by VAC called and came to our home to complete a nursing assessment. Also an occupational therapist contracted by VAC came to our home and completed an assessment. Once these were both completed they were sent back to VAC who then determined if my husband was eligible for PIA.


----------

